# Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben



## PCGH_Thilo (21. November 2007)

*Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Ihr wollt eines von zwei Lancool-Midi-Tower-K7-Gehäusen testen und anschließend behalten? Dann solltet ihr euch hier im Thread bewerben.

Ihr kennt das *Lancool Midi-Tower K7* nicht? Genaue Infos gibt es auf der Caseking-Webseite. Hier die technischen Daten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Technische Daten:

    * Abmaße: 210 x 460 x 489 (BxHxT)
    * Material: Aluminium (außen) / 0.8 SECC (Body)
    * Motherboard: ATX / Micro ATX
    * Laufwerke:
      3x 5.25 extern
      1x 3.5 extern
      5x 3.5 intern
    * 7 Erweiterungsslots
    * I/O Port: 2x USB2.0 / 1x FireWire / HD + AC97 Audio
    * Belüftung:
      Front: 2x 120mm (1.200U/min, 41.8CFM / 71m³/h, 24DB(A) max.)
      Rückseite: 1x 120mm (1.200U/min, 41.8CFM / 71m³/h, 24DB(A) max.)




*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester

Eine formlose Bewerbung als Antwort auf dieses Posting genügt. Bitte macht Angaben zu den Teilnahmebedingungen und warum ausgerechnet ihr das Lancool Midi-Tower K7 testen wollt. Die Bewerbung ist bis zum 11.04.2008 möglich.


----------



## astra 1.8 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Die Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiere ich bedingungslos und möchte unbedingt so ein teueres Gehäuse mal testen


----------



## orbital2k7 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester für das Lancool Midi-Tower K7.

Zu den Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
ERFÜLLT

 - Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
Ja, mehr als 10 Jahre PC-Erfahrung, zeitweise intensiv mit Case-Modding beschäftigt und unzählige PC's zusammengeschraubt.

 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Kann ich vorweisen. 

 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
Ja, Digi-Cam ist vorhanden.

 - Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
Wird gemacht.

 - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
OK, werde darauf zurückkommen.

 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
Nein, auf keinen Fall.

 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
Akzeptiert.

 - Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
Juhu


----------



## neophyte1337 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Ich mache es gerne, die Voraussetzungen erfülle ich alle und ein schönes neues Gehäuse kann mein Rechner auch mal vertragen  meins ist schon 6 Jahre alt


----------



## DEDE2005 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Ja,

Ich möchte mich hiermit auch bewerben, das schöne Gehäuse Testen zu dürfen

Ich bin im 2. Lehrjahr Mechatroniker und beschäftige mich von klein auf mit PC´s. Sobald es was neues in den Rechner einzubauen gibt, bin ich kaum noch zu halten.
Ich bin des schreibens mächtig und auch eine Spiegelreflexkamera (Eos) ist vorhanden.

Warum gerade ich dieses Gehäuse testen sollte? In meinem Zimmer ist es derartig warm, das ich ein Gehäuse brauche welches meine Komponenten auch bei EXTREMEN übertaktungen kühl hält! Dazu ist mein jetziges Gehäuse nicht so hochwertig wie ich dachte und ein wenig klein.

Hier zu meinem System, welches in das neue Gehäuse wandern würde.
*
Core 2 Duo E4300 @ 3 GHz @ Scyth Mugen
Abit Fat1lity FP-IN9 SLI
2x2GB A-Data Technology (PC2-6400) @ 888 Mhz
ATI Radeon X1950 Pro 256 MB*


MfG Dede


----------



## markyhh (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Ich würde mich gern für den Lesertest des Lancool Metal Boned K7 bewerben.
Dies hat zwei Hauptgründe, zum einen habe ich vor ein paar Tagen ein NZXT Alpha für einen Bekannten verbaut, wobei vorher die Entscheidung zwischen dem Lian Li und eben diesem NZXT gefällt werden musste, nun würde es mich interessieren, ob es die richtige Wahl war.
Zum Anderen besitzt mein momentaner Hauptrechner(x2 6400+;2900pro;Asus  M2R32-MVP, 2GB DDR2 800, 4x HDD) kein Gehäuse und steht auf einem Rahmen offen auf dem Schreibtisch, daher würde er sich sicher sehr über eine neue Behausung freuen.
Und das mit neuer Hardware rumspielen und testen auch noch eine Menge Spass macht, brauch ich wohl nicht erwähnen...

greetz 

marky


----------



## Goreka (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

*Hi,*

hier nun meine Bewerbung als Tester für das *Lancool Metal Boned K7*.

*Warum ich Tester sein will?* Ganz einfach, ich habe einen *irren Spaß* daran Sachen bis aufs kleinste Detail auseinander zu nehmen und zu bewerten. Das Gehäuse sieht doch mal *sehr cool* aus, sodass ich da mit noch mehr *Freude* rangehen werde . Und zusätzlich schreibe ich in meiner Freizeit auch noch *hobbymäßig* gerne *Texte* und habe somit einige Erfahrung im Schreiben von Berichten.

Nun zu Euren Angaben:
- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
*4 Jahre im Computerfachhandel habe ich Rechner zusammengeschraubt und Privat übernehme ich das immer noch gerne für Familie und Bekannte. Hoffe das reicht aus.*

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
*Hmm, hoffe man versteht mich. *

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
*Sony Cybershot (5MP) ist vorhanden* *und geladen.*

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
*No Problem, Sire.*

- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
*Sofern mich jemand danach fragt !*

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
*Wie soll man sonst auch vernünftig testen.......*

- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
*Dann gehe ich halt links rum.*
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
* Dann wandert mein System endlich mal in ein modernes Gehäuse.*

Hoffentlich konnte ich Euch überzeugen? Wie erfahre ich denn überhaupt, ob ich in betracht komme?

Mit besten Grüßen


----------



## thecroatien (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

ICh bewerbe mich hiermit als Lesertester.
Eure Anforderungen Erfülle ich. 
Würde mich wahnsinnig freuen dieses Gehäuse unter Lupe zunehmen.
MFG


----------



## X_SXPS07 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hiermit möchte ich mich auch mal bewerben!
Alle Teilnahmebedingungen werden natürlich erfüllt und warum ich das Gehäuse testen möchte: Im Moment habe ich nur ein No-Name Gehäuse, dessen Qualität nicht so toll ist und ich deshalb mal testen will ob dieses Gehäuse soviel besser ist und wie gut es wirklich ist.


----------



## Piy (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Auch ich möchte mich hiermit bewerben.
Habe ein paar Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen (früher immer Mamas alte auseinandergebaut), hab meinen Ammo533 auch selber eingerichtet. Der hat leider so unschöne Bier-flecken auf dem Seitengitter, die man nicht wegbekommt. xD Außerdem klappt das einschalten nicht immer, weil der power-knopf einen wackelkontakt hat.
Ein zweites Gehäuse habe ich sehr nötig, da ich hier meinen alten PC ohne Gehäuse rumstehen hab (Hab es meinem Dad verkauft). Dann könnte ich einen Online-PC und einen LAN-Pc haben, wär echt klasse.
Desweiteren biete ich Fotos in 7mp-qualität und eine 2 in Deutsch (12. Klasse Gym).


----------



## mathal84 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Auch hier einen guten Tag, 

  hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich ebenfalls um den Test eines Lancool Metal Boned K7   

Kurze Zusammenfassung von mir und meiner Erfahrung:  Jahrgang 1984, nach abgeschlossener Ausbildung zum Informatikkaufmann bin ich nun seit 4 Jahren fest angestellt als Desktop-Administrator und seit einem Jahr 3. Mann im Servermanagement.  

Privat habe ich die letzten 10 Jahre alle meine Rechner zusammengebaut und auch diverse Rechner von Kollegen und Freunden, ich würd mal sagen es waren locker 10 bis 12 Stück. 


 Teilnahmebedingungen: 
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
Bin ich  

- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
mehr als genug, sei es Desktop nach Funktionalität/Lüftung/Outfit oder Server (hierbei eher auf Lüftung und Funktion bedacht) 

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Da fühle ich mich auf jeden Fall angesprochen 

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
Canon Ixus 750 geladen und entsichert

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den Gewinnern geklärt)
spricht nichts dagegen, gerne

- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
gut zu wissen  

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
habe ich sowieso nicht vor

- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
klar 

- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
ausgezeichnet  


Allen Mitbewerbern viel Erfolg, nur ein kleines bisschen weniger als mir  

  Grüße aus München, 
Mathal


----------



## Fransen (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hi PCGHX;
ich möchte mich wie alle anderen in diesem Thread auch für diesen Lesertest des* Lancool Metal Boned K7* bewerben.
Die Teilnahmebedingungen werden auch alle erfüllt.
Ich habe schon viele PC's für Freunde und "Freunde's Freunde" zusammengestellt und konnte dadurch sehr viel Erfahrung mit den Vorzügen und  Nachteilen von verschiedensten Gehäusen und Gehäusearten sammeln.
Eine ordentlich Digitalkamera ist auch vorhanden (Ixus 70).
Momentan besitze ich leider nur ein Gehäuse der "unteren" Liga und würde meiner teils noch sehr aktuellen Hardware gern ein neues Zuhause bieten.
Hoffe die Argumente können euch überzeugen......

Gruß
Fransen


----------



## butter_milch (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

*Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des **Lancool Metal Boned K7:*
*
Teilnahmebedingungen:*
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
= Check
 - Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
= Check
 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
= Check
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
= Double check, nur mit dem Focus kämpfe ich ein bisschen
 - Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
= Check, Zeig genug habe ich 
 - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
= Werde ich
 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
= Werde ich sowieso nicht ^^
 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
= Von mir aus 
 - Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
= Gerne 

PS: Nach Monaten voll Ablehung will ich jetzt unbedingt auch was testen


----------



## giu2305 (4. April 2008)

*jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

hallo also ich bewerbe mich auch...habe schon sehr viel erfahrung in sachen casemodding, und würde daher gern mal wieder ein gehäuse testen was als standart daher kommt!

bin auch immer fleißig beim posten ein pcgh.de dabei und hoffe das die auswahl auf mich fällt!


----------



## philipp-dahmer (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Da mein altes Gehäuse so langsam den Geist aufgibt, wäre so en Lesertest jetzt sehr passent. Ich möchte mich also gerne Bewerben.

Mein Sys:
Intel C2D e6550 @2*2,80GHz
Asus P5N32-E SLI
Zotac 8800GTX
2*1GB Cruzial DDR2-800 RAM


----------



## Classisi (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo Redaktion,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester des Lancool Metal Boned K7. Ich bin Schüler und besuche z.Z. die 11. Klasse des Gymnasiums "Werner von Siemens Schule" in Hildesheim.
Habe Erfahrung mit Gehäusen. Habe selber z.Z. mein 2. Gehäuse gemoddet (Sharkoon Rebel9). Außerdem habe ich in einem Zeitraum von ca. einem Jahr auf modernboard.de ca. 10-15 Rechner zusammengestellt und empfohlen.Das ist nun ein Monat her. Was mir an einem Gehäuse wichtig ist, ist, dass es gut verarbeitet worden ist und man Hardware einfach montieren kann, sowie man es zu Moddingzwecken gut in Einzelteile zerlegen kann. Sehr wichtig ist mir, wie durchdacht die Kühlung ist. Das Design ist bekanntlich Geschmackssache. An dem Lancool Gehäuse interessiert mich eigentlich alles, denn bis jetzt habe ich noch nie etwas von dieser Firma gehört. Die Ähnlichkeit zu Lian Li oder Silverstone ist natürlich sehr auffallend und daher interessiert mich, wie gut die Verarbeitung des eher unbekannten Lancool ist. 
Sollte ich als Tester ausgewählt werden, werde ich das Gehäuse testen und besonderen Wert auf die vorher genannten Schwerpunkte legen. Außerdem würde ich den Test in dem Computerforum www.modernboard.de veröffentlichen in dem dort von mir erstellten "Selfmade Review Thread".
Mit freundlichem Gruß
Classisi


----------



## maaaaatze (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
-Bin ich
- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
-Ist Vorhanden
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
-Vorhanden
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
-Die Möglichkeit ist vorhanden
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
-Kein Problem, bin ich sofort dabei
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
-Mal schaun
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
-Warum sollte ich auch?
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
-Wie immer halt
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
-Gerne doch 

Da ich viel Erfahung mit dem PC Bau habe, habe ich auch schon mit mehreren Gehäuse gearbeitet. Von 20 Gehäuse bis zu 150Gehäusen und kann daher sagen wie die Preisleistung genau zu sehen ist.
Grüße


----------



## Str8ght (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo!

Ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest des Lancool Metal Boned K7 bewerben.
Da ich über umfassende Kenntnisse den Bereich Hardware betreffend verfüge und schon etliche Gehäuse hinter mir habe, bin ich der Meinung umfassend und detailliert bewerten zu können welches die Stärken und Schwächen dieses Gehäuses sind. Da ich diverse PC-Magazine (PCGHW/Hardwareluxx) regelmäßig lese weiß ich auch was den Bericht betreffend von mit verlangt wird und erkläre mich auch mit den anderen Bedingungen für Einvertsanden. Ich verfüge außerdem über zeitgemäße Hardware und kann deshalb auch die nicht zu vernachlässigenden Temperaturwerte ausmessen. Des weiteren Interessiere ich mich für den Lesertest, weil trotz meiner vielen verwendeten Gehäusen noch keines dabei war, welches mich von den technischen Rafinessen her wirklich überzeugt hat(Ich habe in diesem Fall nämlich das Gefühl, dass dieses Gehäuse meinen Anforderungen gerecht wird.  ). Ich würde mich wirklich freuen an diesem Lesertest teilzunehmen, da ich schon den vorangegangen Lesertest der PCGHW mit viel begeisterung verfolgt habe.

lg

Str8ght


----------



## HackinTosh (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Auch bei diesem Test versuche ich mal mein Glück

- Ich besitze eine ordentliche Rechtschreibung
- Ich kann digitale Fotos machen (Casio Exilim) und bearbeiten
- Alle anderen Teilnahmebedingungen werden ebenfalls erfüllt

Ich möchte das Gehäuse testen, weil mir die Frage unter den Näglen brennt, ob die Lancool-Cases mit höherpreisigen Gehäusen mithalten können. Immerhin stammen sie ja von Lian Li. Meine Erwartungen sind dementsprechend recht hoch.

Testsystem:
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
MSI G965M
4GB MDT DDR2-800
Gecube HD3850 X-Turbo III (sollte bis dahin eingetroffen sein, sonst Palit X1600 Pro 512MB)
Maxtor 200GB HDD
WD Raptor 36,7GB


----------



## Warbitch (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo ich würde mich gerne als Tester bewerben, aus dem Grund da ich einen enormen Gehäuse verschleiß habe und wirklich mal sehen möchte, ob sich ein "edel" Gehäuse auch bezahlt macht.
Zumal ich eine Wasserkühlung verwende und ich diese an dem Gehäuse mal testen möchte.

Die Voraussetzungen erfülle ich ohne Probleme.

Mfg


----------



## Sam_Fisher (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Ich bewerbe mich für den Test um endlich mein 11 Jahre Altes Gehäuse in Rente zu schicken.

Alle auf gaben kann ich erfüllen.


----------



## zahnstocher190 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hier mit bewerbe ich mich um einen Test des Gehäuse, was mich aufgrund seiner schlichten Bauart interessiert.
Ich bin sehr für einen Test geeignet, weil ich ca. 10-30 PCs im Jahr professionell zusammenbaue und daher weiß, was in einem Gehäuse wichtig ist.Außerdem besitze ich mehreren Festplatten, einem ASUS Silen Square und einer HD 2900 XT die mit einem Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 2900 gekühlt wird, womit sich das Gehäuse gut auf Kompatibilität, Luftkühlung und Geräusche testen lassen.
M. Achilles


----------



## knipslicht (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Ich würde mich freue dieses Gehäuse testen zu dürfen. Ich plane schon seit geraumer Zeit mir ein neues Gehäuse zuzulegen (ein gut verkabeltes und durchlüftetes Silentsystem). Dabei ist mir gerade das Lancool K7 positiv aufgefallen. Mit dem Zusammenbau von PCs habe ich bereits einige Jahre Erfahrung von kompletten Systemzusammenstellungen bis hin zum Wechsel von Einzelkomponenten. Für Bilder hätte ich eine Nikon D80 zur Verfügung.

Die Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiere selbstverständlich.

MFG knipslicht


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,
hiermit möchte auch ich mich für den  Test des  Lancool Midi-Tower K7 aus der LianLi-Schmiede bewerben.
zurzeit besitze ich ein Sharkoon Rebel9 Value-Edition, welches einen guten Vergleich zum K7 bringen würde da beide Gehäuse eine gute Belüftung bieten.
Ich beschäftige mich schon seit langem mit der Materie Hardware und mir würde ein solcher Test viel Spass bereiten und natürlich würde ich auch viele Tests machen.

Nun zu den Teilnahmebedingungen:
Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
Bin ich!

Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
Hab ich, da ich schon viele Pc´s zusammengebaut habe und auch immer andere Gehäsue benutzte 

Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Ist ebenfalls vorhanden

Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
Ich denke eine Canon Powershot SX100 IS würde gute Dienste verrichten

Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
Ist kein Problem xD

Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
Könnte man machen....

Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
Würde ich nie in Erwägung ziehen, ein so schickes Gehäuse zu verkaufen

Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
Ok

Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
Super!!!!!!!, wäre das perfekte Zuhause für einen weiteren PC xD
 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen und in der Hoffnung bald ein Gehäuse testen zu dürfen.


----------



## Tremendous (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo eXtreme Team,

ich möchte mich für den aktuellen Lesertest zum Lancool Metal Boned K7 bei Euch heirmit bewerben. 

Ich schraube bereits seit nunmehr 14 Jahren an meinen PCc und Gehäusen herum. Meine Gehäuse haben bis heute alles von selbgebauten Seiten- und Frontfenstern bis hin zur fluoreszierender Aussenfarbe alles gesehen.
Aktuell beglückt mich ein Chieftec DX-01BLD-U-OP in blau da es meinen Ansprüchen von Bewegungsfreiheit beim Einbauen neuer Hardware mehr als gerecht wird und das ausgeklügelte integrierte Lüftungssystem meine Hardware bei angenehmen Temperaturen hällt.

Ich wäre sehr daran interessiert das Lancool Metal Boned K7 gegen mein bewährtes Chieftec DX-01BLD-U-OP antreten zu lassen um einen Vergleich zwischen zwei exelenten Kandidaten durchzuführen.
Zur Dokumentation meines Tests steht mir eine Sony Cybershot mit 3,2 MPix zur Verfügung.

Die vorgegebenen Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich alle ausnahmslos und habe sie auch schon im obrigen Text geschildert.

Greetz
Tremendous


----------



## klefreak (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

hi!

ich würde gerne das Gehäuse testen, da ich ein übertaktetes System mit Luftkühlung benütze (e6850@3,6 ,hd2900pro@xt, 4gbram, sataRaid0,..) und ich daher gerade bei Temperatur und auch bei der Läutstärkenentwicklung besonderes Augenmerk legen werde.

gerade bei einem Midi Tower spielt eine Gute Gehäuselüftung eine wichtige Rolle, als vergleich verwende ich einen Big Tower (altes Servergehäuse)

mfg Klemens

PS: die Anforderung bezüglich Schreibstil, Fotos, Testberichte, oder sonstiges erfülle ich meiner Einschätzung nach recht gut


----------



## iShod (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

hiermit möchte ich mich auch bewerben. Warum genau ich ein Gehäuse testen will? Es macht mir außerordentlich Spaß Sachen zu testen. Ich habe ca. 2 Jahre PC Erfahrung und habe alle meine Systeme selbst zusammengebaut. Das Gehäuse würde mit einem Q6600 und einer HD2900XT getestet werden.

MfG


----------



## SpeedKiller90 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

*Weil ich schon immer einmal etwas Testen wollte.
Weil ich zu viel Zeit für solche dinge habe.
**Weil ich am 11.04. Geburstag habe. Und das ein tolles Geschenk währe einen Testbericht zu schreiben. (Das Gehäuse natürlich auch)*
* Ordentliche Berichte kann ich auch schreiben

Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
Erfüllt!

 - Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
Werd ich wohl haben nach elf Jahren PC's zusammen bauen und reparieren.

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Hab ich!

 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
Eine gute Kamera ist vorhanden.

 - Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
Werd ich machen. Sofern ich der Gewinner bin.

 - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
Wenn es nötig ist um den Lesertest zu machen, mach ich das gerne.

 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
Hab ich auch nicht vor.

 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
Einverstanden.

 - Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
Einverstanden.

_*MfG
SpeedKiller90*_


----------



## |L1n3 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

aahh herrlich !
Ein schlichtes, schönes Gehäuse ohne Schnörkel und billige Plastikfront.

Würde es zu gern testen. Bedinungen sind alle erfüllt.
Mein zu verbauendes System:

A64 3700+ @ 3Ghz (Zalman CNPS 7000B-CU LED)
A8N-SLI SE mit Zalman chipsatzkühler
3GB RAM Kingston HyperX
8800 GTS 640MB OC
Soundblaster Audiqy 2 ZS
2 Netzteile (no_name )
7 Festplatten (davon 2 in 5,25" schächten
2 optische Laufwerke

Alles in allem sollte das ding also gut voll werden ... was hohe Ansprüche an die Funktionaltät und Handhabung mit sich bringt.

Ich hoffe ihr nehmt mich


----------



## kuer (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Ich würde auch gerne als Tester arbeiten .


----------



## Jägermeister (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den lesertest des Lian Li Armorsuit P60.
Durch viele Umbauarbeiten meines Gehäuses sieht es leider nicht mehr so aus, wie es eigentlich sollte. Daher würde ich mich freuen wenn ich das neue Gehäuse testen könnte. Mir stehen 2 Systeme zu Verfügung. Einmal ein Core 2 Duo und ein Athlon XP System. Dazu eine 8800 GT die mein Gehäuse aufheizt.

Alle anderen Anforderungen erfülle ich natürlich auch. Ich besitze sogar eine Digitalkammera und schreiben kann ich auch. <--- wie man sieht


allen anderen noch viel Glück

Mfg
Jägermeister


----------



## AMDSempron (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Moin moin!
Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch beim PCGHX Lesertest:
Ich werde das Gehäuse gerne ordentlich durchtesten auch im Hinblick auf alte Hardware, Kühlmethoden, wie das Gehäuse mit viel Abwärme umgeht und ob es irgendwelche Mängel gibt. Mir gefällt das Gehäuse jetz schon, da es so klein ist, eignet sich es vermutlich gut für LAN Parties (Ich werd mich wohl opfern das auch zu testen  ). Eine Kamera ist vorhanden (Casio Exilim EX Z 110) und meine Schriebe ist doch hoffentlich gut.

Warum is eigentlich mit dem 21.11.2007 datiert?


----------



## Black-Hack (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Liebes PCGHX-Team
also, dann will ich auch mal:

Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
Das bin ich sehr gerne, auch wenn noch nicht sehr lange...

- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
Hab schon etwas Ahnung, sonst würde ich ja hier nicht mitmachen...

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Bin ja schließlich auf dem Gymnasium in BW und es reicht für ne 2 in Deutsch (Gedichtinterpretation...)

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
Hab sogar meine eigene Digitalkamera...

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
Jaha, aber bitte, ist eigentlich auch der Hauptpunkt, warum ich mitmache...
und will natürlich andere für das Gehäuse begeistern

- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
mmh, wo denn?

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
Wieso auch, bei so einem geilen Gehäuse?

- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
ja is doch logisch,...
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
Na klar, wo denn sonst?

ich hoffe ich darf ein Gehäuse testen, wäre mein erster Lesertest jemals...


----------



## Thornscape (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo! 

Ich würde unheimlich gern das neue Lancool Metal Boned K7 testen!
Schon seit 386iger Zeiten bin ich begeisterter Hardware-Bastler und würde mich unheimlich freuen, wenn ich diesem Gehäuse auf den Zahn fühlen könnte.
Als Vergleichsmöglichkeit stehen mir zwei Standard-, ein SuperPower-Gehäuse, sowie ein P182 von Antec zur Verfügung.

Ich denke, dass mein Schreibstil dank Deutsch-Leistungskurs zu Schulzeiten durchaus den Anforderungen genügen sollte.
Und für hübsche Fotos ist auf jeden Fall mit einer Nikon D40 gesorgt.

So dann, ich wünsche euch eine faire Auswahl der Tester, und mir viel Glück! 

MfG, Thornscape


----------



## xmirco80 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Da ich jetzt endlich meine Komponenten zusammen habe würde mir nur noch ein neues Gehäuse fehlen um die Hardware unter zubringen.
Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen habe ich schon gesamelt, da ich für meinen ganzen Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis regelmässig PC´s zusammen gebaut habe.


----------



## 3DGamer (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Auch ich bewerbe mich für diesen Lesertest und würde gerne meine Erfahrungen mit diesem Gehäuse schildern.


----------



## LostPr0ph3t (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Bewerbe mich für den Lesertest.

Alle Bedingungen sind erfüllt.


----------



## i!!m@tic (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich auch um den Lesertest bewerben.

Ich bin 22 Jahre alt, komme aus Hassloch in der Pfalz und mache momentan mein Fachabitur Informatik und bin der aktuellen deutschen Rechtschreibung mächtig.

Mein größtes Hobby, von dem ich mir erhoffe, dass ich es zum Beruf machen kann, ist Computer-Hardware und Overclocking. Ich habe momentan drei Rechner, davon zwei mit Wasserkühlung, einer wurde mir mit freundlicher Hilfe von Michael Schnetzer vor ca. zwei Jahren umgebaut (vielen Dank nochmal an dieser Stelle).
Durch das viele Umbauen und Modifizieren von Gehäusen verfüge ich über ein umfangreiches Wissen- auch was Gehäuse anbelangt- und habe in letzter Zeit sehr viele Systeme für Freunde, Bekannte und Familienmitglieder aufgebaut. Ausserdem durfte ich in meiner dreijährigen Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker viele Rechner zusammenbauen und testen sowie Fehler beheben.


Demnächst steht ein kompletter Neukauf eines Systems an und als ehemaliger Moderator bei Hardwareluxx und langjähriger Leser der PC Games Hardware weiß ich, wo die Schwerpunkte bei Testberichten, vor allem bei einem Gehäuse, sind. Ich würde gerne meinen Teil zu diesem Lesertest beitragen. Ein Vorteil dabei wäre die umfassende Erfahrung mit Gehäusen und die Möglichkeit, direkte Vergleiche zu anderen Gehäusen zu ziehen. Verschiedene Testhardware wäre ebenso vorhanden wie diverse Lüfter, Lüftersteuerungen, Netzteile und Wasserkühlungen. Gerade dieses Gehäuse ist aufgrund seiner vielzähligen Einsatzmöglichkeiten bezüglich Luft- und Wasserkühlungen sehr interessant. Zur Dokumentation stehen mir mehrere Digitalkameras der neuesten Generation wie auch eine Videokamera zur Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dies hier sind Privatbilder und keine repräsentativen Bilder, ich bitte dies zu beachten! Die größere Wasserkühlung liegt aufgrund des ausstehenden Neukaufs auf Eis.


Mit lieben Grüßen

Sebastian


----------



## moddingfreaX (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Diesmal bewerbe ich mich dann unförmlich  Die Mühe hat sich ja beim letzten mal nicht gelohnt :
*
Teilnahmebedingungen:

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
**Das bin ich mit Begeisterung und Angagament

- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
**Ich beschäftige mich schon seit langem mit Gehäusen  deswegen auch die gesuchte Erfahrung 

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
**Ich besuche ja nicht umsonst schon 6 Jahre ein Gymnasium 

 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
Bin im Besitz einer Canon Digitalkamera mit 6 MegaPixeln und bin deswegen fähig hochauflösende digitale Fotos zu schießen 

 - Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
**Da freue ich mich schon am meisten drauf und werde einen ausführlichen Bericht ablegen

 - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
**Das ist sehr praktisch 

 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
Wär auch nicht so schlau weil ichs dann nicht testen könnte 

 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
**Schade... dann muss mein Anwalt wohl auf dem Trockenen Sitzen bleibe 
* *- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
Juhuuuuu... 
*


----------



## Newfragger (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
Jap, bin ich.
- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
Habe ich letzten aktuell ist es ein LianLi V350 davor war es ein CM Stacker STC
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Auch diese Bedingung erfülle ich (DE LK an privatem Gymnasium)
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
Kamera und Können sind vorhanden (oho welch schöne Alliteration^^)
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
Freu mich drauf 
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
Super bin hauptsächlich noch bei Hardwareluxx aktiv.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
lol, ja ne is klar *g*
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
all right
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester


MfG Martin


----------



## gh0st2k (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

ich würde mich auch gerne für diesen Test bewerben. Hier interessiert mich die schlichte Optik mit einer hoffentlich guten Verarbeitung.
Ebenfalls interessant ist die Breite von 21cm, da ich dort endlich auch die großen CPU Kühler nutzen kann (jetzt Aerocool Extreme 3T).

Teilnahmebedingungen können erfüllt werden 

Vielen Dank


----------



## r!b (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hi!
Ich bin 25, Wirtschaftinformatik-Student und bastle schon mein ganzes Leben an Rechnern herum. Mein Gehäuse ist die älteste Komponente an meinem aktuellen Rechner. Ich habe es extrem auf Low-Noise-Betrieb getrimmt. Es handelt sich um ein schon sehr altes CS601. Ich habe es komplett schallgedämmt. Die Festplatte ist in einem 5,25"-Schacht komplett entkoppelt aufgehängt und aktive gekühlt (140mm), da mir die herausnehmbaren Festplattenkäfige viel zu starke Vibrationen verursacht haben. Auch die klapprigen Platikeinbaurahmen für die 80mm Lüfter habe ich herausgenommen und stattdessen normale Gummi-Entkoppler verwendet. Für eine kühlere CPU habe ich den Trocknerschlauch-Tip aus einer der PCGH-Ausgabe umgesetzt.
Die Kabelführung ist ebenso auf einen optimalen Luftstrom optimiert und es wird stehts ein Überdruck im Rechner gehalten, damit nur Luft von den drei einblasenden Lüftern ins Gehäuse gelangt. Diese drei Lüfter sind mit sehr guten Staubfiltern bestückt und es wird so ein zu schnelles verstauben des Innenraums sehr effektive verhindert.

Allerdings stößt, trotz all dieser Maßnahmen das Gehäuse langsam an seine kühl-technischen Grenzen. Mein stark übertakteter Athlon X2 4200+ und die 8800GT AMP! von Zotac erzeugen während dem 3D-Betrieb zu viel Hitze um einen Low-Noise-Betrieb aufrecht erhalten zu können. Die Lüftersteuerung greift deshalb nach kurzer Zeit ein und macht den sonst lautlosen Rechner hörbar. Für einen Low-Noise-Fanatiker wie mich ist das sehr ärgerlich. Vor der geplanten Aufrüstung zum SLI-Rechner, steht also höchstwahrscheinlich ein Gehäusewechseln voran.

Leider reicht das Geld z.Z. weder für diese Aufrüstung noch für einen Laptop. Und so muss ich meinen Rechner oft zwischen meinem Hochschulstandort und meiner Heimatstadt hin und her transportieren. Und das ist mit dem alten Stahlgehäuse und den sehr schweren Schalldämmmatten kein Spaß, wie ihr euch sicher vorstellen könnt.

Ich bewerbe mich deshalb für diesen Lesertest und hoffe, mit dem Geschriebenen ein gutes Textbeispiel geliefert zu haben. Digitale Fotos bekommt ihr von mir in Topqualität zu den Testberichten!

Auf positive Antwort freue ich mich sehr. Bis dahin fröhliches Schrauben! Und macht weiter so!


----------



## uqbps (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich hiermit zum Lesertest bewerben.
Ich bin Student, 24 Jahre und studiere z.Z. Wirtschaftsinformatik.
Schon seit meiner frühen Kindheit beschäftige ich mich mit dem Computer.
Seit dieser Zeit habe ich zahlreiche PCs für Freunde/Familie und Bekannte konfiguriert.
Die Ausarbeitung eines Berichts gehört ebenso zu meinen Fähigkeiten (ich habe schon an einigen Hausarbeiten und Projekten mitgearbeitet) wie die Erstellung von digitalen Fotos.
Erst letzten Monat habe ich mir einen neuen Tower zugelegt und diesen modifiziert.
Davor hatte ich einen "Mini-Tower" (Barebone ähnlich) für meinen LCD-Fernseher.

Gerne würde ich diesen Tower testen.
Er sieht einfach top aus und die Marke spricht für sich.
Vor allem aber um weitere %e bei der Übertaktung meines Systems zu schaffen.

Mein System (Kurzübersicht):
E4300 @ 2,81GHz
Zotac 8800GT AMP!
4GB A-DATA OC RAM
GIGABYTE Board
Sharkoon Tower
insg. 750GB Samsung


----------



## korfe (6. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Würde dieses Gehäuse gerne testen!

Digitalkamera und ausreichend Erfahrung vorhanden!

Greetz!

Korfe


----------



## nemetona (6. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo, 
da ich alle Vorraussetzungen für den Test erfülle, würde ich mich hiermit gern für ihn bewerben.
Wär auch interessant zu sehen, wie gut das Gehäuse mit meinen Heizwiederständen in Form einer 9800GX2 und zwei Raptoren klar kommt, und ob damit noch eine leise Kühlung zu realisieren ist.
MfG, nemetona


----------



## Greyfox (6. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo PCGHX- Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich ebenfalls für den Test des Gehäuses bewerben. 
Ich akzeptiere die Teilnahmebedingungen und würde mich über eine Auswahl ihrerseits sehr freuen. Ich verfüge über ausreichend Erfahrung mit Gehäusen und PCs allgemein. (IT- Sys Elo) Mir stehen mehrere Systeme zum testen zur Verfügung (siehe Profil), welche die breite Masse in diesem Forum akzeptabel darstellen dürften. Ich schraube sehr gern an Rechnern und kann auch relativ gut schreiben. Ich bin schon ne Weile auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gehäuse, da mein Intertech "blue star" thermal an seine Grenzen stößt und ich Komplikationen mit dem Audiofrontausgang habe.( AC`97 zu HD audio)


----------



## Atosch (6. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Ich würde gerne das Gehäuse testen. Ich finde schöne Gehäuse sowieso zum "abbeißen" ^^.
Nein ich würde mich geehrt fühlen so ein schönes Gerät testen zu dürfen.
Die Voraussetzungen erfülle und akzeptiere ich natürlich.


----------



## Roman (6. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal für dieses sehr ansprechende Case.

Ich war gleich zu Beginn sehr fasziniert von der Belüftung. Dies liegt zum Großteil wohl daran, dass ich bisher noch nie in den Genuss eines gut belüfteten Gehäuses gekommen bin. 
Daher würde ich mich wirklich außerordentlich freuen, dieses Gehäuse testen zu dürfen. 
Natürlich würdet ihr einen genauen und ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht bekommen. 
Digitale Fotos kann ich mit 7 MP machen und eine ordentliche Schreibe habe ich.

Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie ihr euch entscheiden werdet.


----------



## HamburgerJungs (7. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Moin

Bei so einer Möglichkeit wird man vom Leser auch zum Aktiven 

Gerne würde ich das Gehäuse unter die Lupe nehmen um Einbauaufwand, Einbaumöglichkeiten und Kühlung zu erläutern.
Alle Geforderten Anforderungen erfülle ich.
Erfahrungen im erstellen von Artikeln konnte ich sammeln in Zusammenarbeit mit einer Internetseite für User-Gametests.

Zum Einsatz kommen würde folgende Hardware:

Asus P5N-E SLI
Core 2 Duo E6400 & Core 2 Quad Q6600 (beide vorhanden wegen Aufrüstung )
4 x 512 MB OCZ RAM
Asus x1950XT & 8800 GTX (beide vorhanden wegen Aufrüstung)

Bisheriges Gehäuse Aerocool AeroEngine Gamer Case Jr. (4 Jahre alt)Ich wär dann soweit für den Test 

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Maggats (7. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

ich bewerbe mich ebenfalls als Lesertester.

eine gute Kamera mit 6 Megapixeln ist in meinem Besitz, damit würde ich high-resolution Fotos schießen.

ich habe schon viele erfahrungen mit gehäusen gesammelt 

Somit denke ich dieses Gehäuse würde gut zu mir passen.

der deutschen Sprache bin ich ebenfalls mächtig.

Zeit habe ich ebenfalls um so einen Test möglichst ausführlich und gewissenhaft durchzuführen.

ich würde mich freuen das Lancool Gehäuse mein eigen nennen zu dürfen


----------



## Malkav85 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo Redaktion,

da ich gerne mit Computern arbeite und alles was sich so darum bewegt würde ich gerne dieses Gehäuse testen.

Das schlichte Design gefällt mir sehr gut und ich würde es -falls ich genommen werde- nach dem Test meiner Freundin schenken, da sie noch einen recht alten tower besitzt.

Für den Test habe ich genügend Zeit und Motivation. 

Fotos kann ich mit einer Canon PowerShot A570IS erstellen und hier posten.

Mein Schreibstil ist verständlich, hoffentlich grammatikalisch richtig und locker.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn ich für den Test ausgesucht werden würde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marc Stapp


----------



## SmokyCase (7. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH(X)-Team

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Lancool Metal Boned K7

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein

Bin ich schon seit längerem. 

- Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben

Habe ich natürlich. Ich habe schon mehrere PCs zusammengebaut, und weiß deshalb, was man so alles beachten muss.
Des weiteren habe ich an meinem jetzigen Gehäuse ebenfalls schon einige Mods vorgenommen, wie z.B. ein Seitenfenster eingebaut, 2 Lüfter an der Front installiert, die normalerweise aufgrund der etwas größeren Breite sonst nicht hineingepasst hätten. Außerdem wurde eine Lüfterhalterung an der Front angebracht, sodass man nun auch einen 120mm Lüfter einbauen kann. Basteln tue ich ebenfalls gerne, weshalb meine 2 HDDs auf dem Gehäuseboden auf Schaumstoff liegen, um Vibrationen vorzubeugen.

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben

Ich hoffe, man kann meine Bewertung lesen 
Spaß beiseite, habe ich natürlich 

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen

Habe eine Nikon 3700, die schon tausende brillante Fotos gemacht hat und auch machen wird

Die verbaute Hardware könnt ihr aus meinem SysProfile Link auslesen.

Hier die wichtigsten Komponenten:

-Intel Q6600
-Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
-ASUS P5N-E SLI
-ATI X1950XT
-BeQuiet Straight Power 500W
-Samsung SP2514N 250GB
-Samsung HD252KJ 250GB
-Maxtor 6Y080P0 80GB
-Zalman ZM-MFC1
-1*120mm Zaward LED
-3*80mm Zaward LED
-1*80mm Coolermaster

Die vorhandenen Lüfter im Lancool Metal Boned K7 könnte ich z.B. mit meiner Zalman ZM-MFC1 regeln und auch auf die subjektive Lautstärke testen.

Ich würde dieses Gehäuse sehr gerne Testen, da meinem jetzigen schon so langsam der Platz ausgeht. Des weiteren ist die Durchlüftungstechnologie auch nicht mehr die neueste, wesshalb die Komponenten auch oft an ihre Grenzen stoßen. Etwas neues unter dem Schreibtisch würde sich außerdem auch nicht schlecht machen.

Die Restlichen Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich natürlich oder stimme diesen zu.


----------



## Overlocked (7. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

*Hiermit bewerbe ich auch mich zum großen Lesertest:

*Die Anforderungen sollte ich erfüllen und genau wissen, was ich mit dem Spitzengehäuse anstelle. Diese Art von Design wäre sowieso mein nächstes Gehäuse geworden. Mein Schreibstil dürfte für einen halbwegs gelungenen Bericht ausreichen. Fotos, sowie das nicht Verkaufen sind natürlich selbstverständlich.

Ich bewerbe mich, weil ich auch endlich einmal das Glück (oder wie man das hier nennt) haben will und mein schönes System nicht in so eine Rostlaube packen will. Unter anderem finde ich dieses Gehäuse sehr elegant und fände es aufregend, dass es diese Eleganz neben mir auf dem Tisch ausspielen würde. Außerdem wäre dies mein erstes Gehäuse oberhalb der 50 Grenze. Kühltechnisch gesehen wird das ganze auch interessant zu sehen, denn das Gehäuse gegen mein jetziges antreten zu lassen und den Vergleich zu wagen, wie sich die Temperatur entwickelt, wenn ich einen 250mm Lüfter noch mit antreten lasse... 

Hoffe, dass ich es einmal werden darf...
In diesem Sinne, allen viel Glück
Overlocked


----------



## Paht (9. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Würde mich freuen das *Lancool Midi-Tower K7 *Testenzu können*.*

  Erfahrung mit Gehäusen habe ich genug von Antec Nine Hundred  bis hin zu Thermaltake, selbst NoName Gehäuse wurden von mir schon inspiziert (Verarbeitung, Räumlichkeit, Gewicht, Kühlleistung usw.)  und mit meinen Hardwarekomponenten verbaut.

  Ein Testbericht zu schreiben, dürfte mir auch nicht so schwer fallen. Da ich als Azubi ständig meinen Ausbildungsnachweiß schreiben darf  habe dafür die vorhandene Schreibe.

  Digitale Fotos sind auch kein Problem. 
  Ich denke eine Cam von Nytech mit 4.0 Megapixel sollte dafür reichen

Weiterverkaufen??? Ne, habe genug hungrige Hardware die darauf wartet nur ein neues Zuhause zu bekommen .
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen

Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen=> Einverstanden

Warum ausgerechnet ich? Ich biete Erfahrung und Variable Hardware zum Testen des Gehäuses auf unterschiedlichster Weise.


----------



## Doc_Evil (9. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo PCGX-Team!
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester für das "Lancool Metal Boned K7".
Da ich mir gerade neue Komponenten zusammenstelle, würde es so ziemlich genau in meinen Zeitplan passen!


-* Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein*
 Erklärt sich von alleine

 - *Ihr solltet etwas Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben*
 Privat sowie beruflich habe ich mit Gehäusen und dem Bau von PCs zu tun

- *Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben*
 Meiner Meinung nach ist  meine Grammatik sowie Rechtschreibung ganz in Ordnung 

 - *Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen*
  Mehrere DSLR-Kameras stehen zur Verfügung. Unter anderem eine "Nikon D50" und eine "Fuji FinePix S2 pro"

 - *Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)*
 Sollte selbstverständlich sein

 - *Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen*
 Da werden sich schon welche finden

 - *Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen*
 Das bekommt keiner, wäre ja auch schön blöd 

 - *Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester*
 Hab ich natürlich nichts gegen!


----------



## Maeyae (9. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

So, hier auch noch eine.

Die Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich denke ich alle. 
Was ich testen würde wären Punkte wie:

- Verpackung
- Verarbeitung
- Design
- Funktionalität (bei Detaillösungen wie Schnellverschlüsse usw.)
- Maße
- Besonderheiten (Belüftungskonzept, I/O-Panel)
- Temperaturen

Natürlich könnt ihr detailierte und gute Bilder erwarten, sowie eine gnadenlose und kritische Berichterstattung. Ich werde alles testen, was der Community und mir selbst einfallen sollte.

Testen würde ich erst mit meinem derzeitigen LuKü System (Q6600/8800GT/4GB Ram/1,3TB Speicher) und entsprechend dann mit einer WaKü. Zu direkten Vergleichen habe ich noch meinen derzeitigen MIDI Tower Thermaltake Armor Jr. und ein LianLi HTPC Gehäuse hier.

Persönlich brauche ich einen Tower, der die immense Abwärme meiner viel zu hitzigen OC Hardware händeln kann. Deshalbwäre der Lian Li Armorsuit P60 für meine Hardware zwar besser geeignet, das soll aber nicht heißen, das ich im Falle eines Tests des Lancool Metal Boned K7weniger Einsatz zeigen würde.

Auf ein gutes Gelingen! 

MfG
Maeyae


----------



## y33H@ (10. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Puh, sogar noch rechtzeitig. Mein P180 ist leider silber, schwarz ist cooler - her mit dem Ding 

cYa


----------



## kmf (10. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Nö, ich will lieber den mit der Hutze.


----------



## DerZeitgeist (10. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH,
auch ich würde gerne dieses Gehäuse (Lancool Metal Boned K7) testen, da bald ein Hardwaretausch anfällt und ich kein Adäquates "Zuhause" für die neue Hardware habe.
Es sollen folgende Komponenten verbaut werden:

Gigabyte GA-X38-DQ6 vorhanden
Intel Core2Quad 9450 vorhanden
GeCube HD 3870 X2 vorhanden
4x2 GiByte A-Data DDR2-800 RAM vorhanden
2x Samsung HD 501 LJ HDD´s vorhanden
1x Seagate Baracuda 120 HDD vorhanden
Seasonic M-12 700 Netzteil vorhanden
Plextor Px-810-SA vorhanden
Samsung SH-203-B vorhanden
IFX-14 mit einem Scytch S-Flex SFF21E vorhanden
Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus Lüftersteuerung vorhanden
3,5" Cardreader vorhanden
3,5" NEC Floppy vorhanden

Ich erfülle alle o.g. Anforderungen und bin selbstvertändlich mit ihnen einverstanden, des weiteren würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich eines dieser Gehäuse testen könnte.
Als "Digicam" hätte ich eine Canon EOS 350D incl. Stativ zu bieten, die macht ganz gute Fotos (auch im Makrobereich).

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Oliver (11. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Die Bewerbungsfrist ist abgelaufen. Wir werden uns beraten und demnächst die beiden Gewinner bekanntgeben.


----------



## Falk (15. April 2008)

*AW: Lancool Metal Boned K7: jetzt für Lesertest bewerben*

Die Lesertester stehen fest und sind per PM benachrichtigt worden. Unsere Wahl fiel auf i!!m@tic und Maeyae. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Alle anderen haben beim nächsten Lesertest wieder eine Chance!


----------

